# How nice is the altima?



## Nissallday (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in the market for a workhorse sedan and I've always thought either
accord or corolla. More recently I've been thinking about the altima. 
Can anyone let me know how this car compares to the the two biggies? 
Here's a link to the exact cars: which is the best value?


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

I have owned Nissan's since 1995. Before that, I have owned both Accords and Subaru's.
Nissan's reliability/ length of service is just as good as the top two. I've found that Nissan puts a little more "sport" into their cars particularly the Altima.
The first Nissan we have owned was a '95 Altima GXE. We put 100,000 miles on it and traded for a 2002 Altima SE. That car was exhilarating but after a year, my wife (primary driver) wanted something better for the Colorado winters (I drive a GMC 4x4 PU).
We traded the SE for a 2003 Pathfinder LE. She (and I) absolutely loved that thing but we didn't get the chance to drive it 'till it died. I became part of the carnage from the Windsor Colorado tornado (my wife works there-not at State Farm).
We just picked up a 2008 Altima 2.5S that we both like allot. We thought about another SE but we decided to go for mpg. It's allot of car for the money.
I've owned Accords plus I work as a mechanic for a medical courier company which has about 90% Corollas.
I like the feel and power of the Altima over the others.


----------



## gt_23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just bought a nissan altima 4dr 2.5SL. and love it. It has everything I need and feels comfrotable.

If your looking at a 2dr I would go the 2008 accord. It looks so sick. And car reviews has altima 4 dr over the accord 4dr but in the 2dr the accord wins the class.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

The Accord Coupe is nice but I dig the Infinity G Coupe.
The G should be my next major purchase very soon.............in black, of course.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^I agree with you! The G Coupe is sweet but in red or white for me!


----------



## xeon (Jul 28, 2008)

How nice is it... kind of a tough question to answer. What are you looking for in a car? Bought a 2.5SL with all the bells and whistles last Friday and we like it a lot. We're still figuring out all it has to offer, but for us... it is a car we should have bought a long time ago.


----------



## Maxipod (Oct 11, 2008)

I just bought my altima back in June and so far, I love it. Absolutly the best car I have ever owned. My buddy bought his wife an 07 Altima, fully loaded with everything you can get, and I got hooked on theirs so I had to get one of my own.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I was shopping for a good 6 months and then I lost my car in a fire:

SimpleViewer

Then I had to buy a new one. Week after I looked at my final few (Camry, Altima, Accord, Civic [the modern looking semi-sporty yet practical cars] among) and really the Altima was a no brain answer.

After you sit in one you'll find that few other cars out there compare with it in style. I've been in a brand new Mercedes, Lexus, Lambos, etc at auto shows and they all look very old compared to this car.

In terms of speed, don't get too excited - the 14 or 16 (v4 or v6 engines) 0-60 isn't much to boast of, but it sure beats anything I encounter on the road near the price point.

I get 26-28mpg driving like a mad man on the highway and city (all combined). VERY economical.

I have the sedan - more then enough room for four people comfortably, the truck is very large, spare tire/jack in the bottom of the trunk covered by a very nice mat.


----------

